#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Дом и семья >  > > >  >  >  Определите, пожалуйта, национальность.

## Эделизи

Всем доброго времни суток.
На форуме, насколько я понимаю, есть представители разных национальностей. Может, кто-то признает этого человека за своего? 
Очень извинясь за качество фотографии. Единственное, что есть.
Фамилия, имя, отчество у него самые распространненные русские. Проживал вроде на севере, в местах где много ссыльных, еще с царских времен, но эта информация неточная.
Спасибо.
http://img.pixs.ru/storage/9/0/8/Ded...72_6110908.jpg

----------


## Аурум

Нереально. Если бы в нац. костюме, то еще можно было бы более-менее точно определить.

----------

Эделизи (20.10.2012)

----------


## Эделизи

> Нереально. Если бы в нац. костюме, то еще можно было бы более-менее точно определить.


Хоть примерно ) Какой-то северный монголоид, мне кажется.

----------

Аурум (20.10.2012)

----------


## Елена Саяпина

> Фамилия, имя, отчество у него самые распространненные русские.


Якут, из северных народов только у них такая фишка.

----------

Эделизи (20.10.2012)

----------


## Эделизи

> Якут, из северных народов только у них такая фишка.


Да, очень похоже на правду. Спасибо.

----------


## Аурум

Сложная это тема... Я, к примеру, лично знал чувашей с выраженной монголоидной внешностью. У чувашей, кстати, имена и фамилии тоже русские.
*Эделизи*, в любом случае, удачи вам в поиске!

----------

Эделизи (20.10.2012)

----------


## Мария Петровна

Бурят...монгол - папа, китаянка - мама...
Вообще мальчики на мам похожи, надо сориентироваться на женские черты лица
видно же маму-китаянку или вьетнамку..

----------

Эделизи (20.10.2012)

----------


## Буль



----------

Alex Dharmasiya (20.10.2012), Кунсанг (25.09.2013), Лери (21.10.2012), Михаил Угамов (21.10.2012), Нико (20.10.2012), Пема Дролкар (20.10.2012), Светлана Тарасевич (20.10.2012), Эделизи (20.10.2012)

----------


## Мария Петровна

бАО, а снизу в углу с бородой? вы не себя случайно ли пририсовали?
ну так сказать для перцу? ха ха ха...

----------

Кунсанг (25.09.2013)

----------


## Dron

Дополнение к памятке:

Траволта

----------

Кунсанг (25.09.2013), Эделизи (20.10.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

Это может быть иркутский бурят, если у него фамилия имя и отчество русские.

----------

Эделизи (20.10.2012)

----------


## Эделизи

> Это может быть иркутский бурят, если у него фамилия имя и отчество русские.


Очень бы хотелось )))

----------


## Dron

Подозрение в том, что чел- Траволта, усиливается:

----------

Alex Dharmasiya (20.10.2012)

----------


## Alex Dharmasiya

бурят однозначно.

----------

Эделизи (20.10.2012)

----------


## Dron

Скорее, перс.

----------

Alex Dharmasiya (22.10.2012), Pedma Kalzang (03.12.2012), Эделизи (20.10.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Меркьюри действительно был перс :Smilie: 

Национальность понять трудно. Может любая мешанина кровей, в любых коленах. Японцы вообще различают 4 цвета кожи - мы для них розовые, а сами они желтые, белые и коричневые :Smilie:

----------

Alex Dharmasiya (22.10.2012), Эделизи (20.10.2012)

----------


## Dron

> Меркьюри действительно был перс


Что значит "был"? Он и сейчас есть. Носит фамилию "Траволта".

----------

Alex Dharmasiya (22.10.2012), Эделизи (20.10.2012)

----------


## Эделизи

> Что значит "был"? Он и сейчас есть. Носит фамилию "Траволта".


Спасибо что смеетесь. Хорошо что камнями не кидаете. Спасибо.

----------


## Dron

> Спасибо что смеетесь. Хорошо что камнями не кидаете. Спасибо.


Да и вам спасибо. Спасибо вам, Эделизи. Спасибо. Вам.

----------

Эделизи (21.10.2012)

----------


## Радимир

> 


Таджик на картинке - вылитый Ахмадинежад :Big Grin:

----------


## Dron

Это не памятка национальностей, это один и тот же человек под властью разных эмоций.

----------

Кунсанг (25.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (22.10.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Это не памятка национальностей, это один и тот же человек под властью разных эмоций.


АААА :Smilie:  Представляю. Сладенький перс Меркьюри в pulp fiction film :Smilie: 



Тогда Вы запросто можете выглядеть, как я, и наоборот. Будем подменяться в ролях доктора Джекила и мистера Хайда.

----------


## Ка

Алтаец, возможно  :Smilie:

----------

Эделизи (03.12.2012)

----------


## Эделизи

Уф, монгол (родственник сообщил). Больше ничего не знает.
Только что делал в Якутии с русской фамилией? )
Спасибо всем, кто откликнулся.

----------

